# Dengie Molasses free chaff



## ycbm (3 February 2016)

Anyone else noticed the reduced pack size and a big increase in the alfalfa and NIS (nutritionally improved straw) pellets.

I want CHAFF not pellets. What else can I feed that's sugar free and readily available?


----------



## TPO (3 February 2016)

I feed Graze-On for a molasses free chaff not full of NIS and additives.

I used to feed Halleys chops too


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 February 2016)

I use Honeychop chopped oat straw chaff. It has zero additives and is clean and palatable. I get it delivered as I can't source it locally. 

http://www.honeychop.com/our-horse-feed/honeychop-oat-straw/

It's surprisingly difficult to find a plain chaff without additives. ETA I buy mine from Equi-Box.


----------



## madlady (3 February 2016)

I use plain Honeychop as well - my local feed shop orders it in for me.

It lasts for ages and not massively expensive either - I'm paying £6.50 a bag.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 February 2016)

I use Hi-Fi lite, suits my chubbers who dont need sugar or much extra - Tiny Fuzzy has a whole dessert spoonful twice daily, with around 6 hi-fibre nuts drizzled on the top 
FLF obviously has a bit more.....


----------



## emmad96 (5 February 2016)

Can you guys not get big 35kg bags of chaff?  This forum is so interesting to find out what the feeds are like in a different country.  We don't have chaff with additives here, except for the FiberFresh stuff which is like chaffage and is vacuum packed.  If anyone is interested I'll take a photo of a bag of my oaten stuff and what's inside it - just straight oat straw-y stuff with oats.


----------



## applecart14 (5 February 2016)

I feed Dengie Good Doer but not sure what size this is.


----------



## dixie (5 February 2016)

? still says 20kg on my bag - is that the Dengie Hi Fi Molasses Free?


----------



## Valar Morghulis (5 February 2016)

If you don't mind soaking you could get wiesencobs from Agrobs (Red Rufus) - basically just forage made into pellets so once soaked its a good base feed. Takes about 10 minutes to soak in cold water, about 5 in hot.


----------



## ycbm (5 February 2016)

dixie said:



			? still says 20kg on my bag - is that the Dengie Hi Fi Molasses Free?
		
Click to expand...

It is still 20kg, but the pack size is only two thirds what it was, and the weight is made up by mute of the denser straw and alfalfa pellets. Compare the bag sizes.

I'm currently feeding Top Chop Molassses free, which has mint in it, and I am adding the fenugreek that is also in the Dengie stuff, because it's what my fussy eater likes best.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.


----------



## dixie (5 February 2016)

Ah right. I must say the bag does seem a bit emptier than usual and less than the 20kg Original.


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 February 2016)

They now supplier a 20kg bag and a 15 kg bag, the point off the 15 kg was to put a low price point on it but totally pointless in my mind.


----------



## ycbm (5 February 2016)

thatsmygirl said:



			They now supplier a 20kg bag and a 15 kg bag, the point off the 15 kg was to put a low price point on it but totally pointless in my mind.
		
Click to expand...

My bag is a 20kg bag, but it contains only 2/3 the volume that the 20kg bag used to, the weight is made up with more NIS pellets and alfalfa pellets.  I still have the bags. Does anyone want a photo?!


----------



## be positive (5 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			My bag is a 20kg bag, but it contains only 2/3 the volume that the 20kg bag used to, the weight is made up with more NIS pellets and alfalfa pellets.  I still have the bags. Does anyone want a photo?!
		
Click to expand...

That explains why the whole bag now fits into my bin, the old bag didn't so I had to keep some in the bag until I had used some, I thought I was imagining it!!


----------



## ycbm (5 February 2016)

be positive said:



			That explains why the whole bag now fits into my bin, the old bag didn't so I had to keep some in the bag until I had used some, I thought I was imagining it!!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!  I got the whole bag in a75 litre bin. I used to have to put half away in the bag. I had hoped it was just more compressed when it was packed, but they definitely ate it a week earlier than usual and there were more pellets in it.  I'm so annoyed, it was the one my picky eater likes best u


----------



## criso (5 February 2016)

Valar Morghulis said:



			If you don't mind soaking you could get wiesencobs from Agrobs (Red Rufus) - basically just forage made into pellets so once soaked its a good base feed. Takes about 10 minutes to soak in cold water, about 5 in hot.
		
Click to expand...

If you were going to go down the Agrobs route then they do chaffs which won't need soaking (Aspero or Leichtgenuss).


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			My bag is a 20kg bag, but it contains only 2/3 the volume that the 20kg bag used to, the weight is made up with more NIS pellets and alfalfa pellets.  I still have the bags. Does anyone want a photo?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep go on if you have a pic, I won't feed it but will be interested to see as I work within the feed industry so a pic would be good


----------



## thatsmygirl (5 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			My bag is a 20kg bag, but it contains only 2/3 the volume that the 20kg bag used to, the weight is made up with more NIS pellets and alfalfa pellets.  I still have the bags. Does anyone want a photo?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep go on I'm interested to see, I don't use it but would be interested to see what it looks like. 
They Now do the healthy hooves in 15kg and 20 kg sacks as well so think they will in the end down size to 15 all round. Make people think theirs are cheaper but 5kg less


----------



## dixie (5 February 2016)

be positive said:



			That explains why the whole bag now fits into my bin, the old bag didn't so I had to keep some in the bag until I had used some, I thought I was imagining it!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Only had this conversation with my mum recently


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			I use Honeychop chopped oat straw chaff. It has zero additives and is clean and palatable. I get it delivered as I can't source it locally. 

http://www.honeychop.com/our-horse-feed/honeychop-oat-straw/

It's surprisingly difficult to find a plain chaff without additives. ETA I buy mine from Equi-Box.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I use I also sometimes use dried grass .


----------



## ycbm (6 February 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			That's what I use I also sometimes use dried grass .
		
Click to expand...

I think I have the only horses in the world who won't eat dried grass chop  They turn their noses up at Readigrass.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2016)

Mine love dried grass and grass pellets .


----------



## zigzag (6 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			I think I have the only horses in the world who won't eat dried grass chop  They turn their noses up at Readigrass.
		
Click to expand...

Same, fed the guinea pigs/rabbits for a year!


----------



## Supertrooper (6 February 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			I use Honeychop chopped oat straw chaff. It has zero additives and is clean and palatable. I get it delivered as I can't source it locally. 

http://www.honeychop.com/our-horse-feed/honeychop-oat-straw/

It's surprisingly difficult to find a plain chaff without additives. ETA I buy mine from Equi-Box.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, brilliant brilliant product and they don't have ram loads in the bag  Also the service from Equi box is always brilliant, always know when it's coming and only takes two days to arrive


----------



## benz (7 February 2016)

I'm so glad I saw this thread as I seem to be going through an extra bag a month, thought I was going mad!

I have switched their morning feed to fast fibre, I know it's not chaff but they love it and it actually makes it easier to give them medicines, vits etc, I don't have to add linseed plus it costs less.

Thanks for the link to the honeychop looks like a good alternative!


----------



## sallyg (7 February 2016)

Baileys Light Chaff is just alfalfa and oat straw with a tiny bit of soya oil and some mint.  No NIS or pellets.  It is very similar to Top Chop Lite but cheaper.


----------

